# looking for friendship



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hello all i have just moved to torrox near el ancla from nerja and am looking for friends of all ages and nationalitys i am married no children just my little dog i like reading,hiking,socialising and shopping also having a coffe on the beach front if anyone is intrested message me thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have we got anyone from Torrox on here??? in fact can I be really blonde and ask where Torrox is????

Hopefully you'll find some friends there. Dog walking is always a good way of meeting folk and generally making yourself a familiar figure

Jo xx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jo....... you ARE blonde


----------

